# Ziva the Min Pin!



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Ziva is our newest addition to our family, she's 5 months old and a Miniature Pinscher. She's super loving & super smart.




































She is eating a raw diet, if anyone wants to see what a 'pro' she is:
YouTube - Ziva 4 month old miniature pinscher eats raw


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How adorable, shes so tiny!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

AWWWW! She's so cute! I love her doggie jacket. Glad to hear she's eating raw. Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

She is so adorable.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is too cute! I can see that her coat is in wonderful shape! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, if you can believe it she originally came from a petstore, my uncle bought her for my cousin who decided within a week or two he couldn't bond to her, so he brought her into the vet I work at (my dad) and I was instantly in love with her quarky personality. She is a sweetheart! Originally my Uncle was going to try and sell her to recoup some of his $$$, but I called him and told him how in love I was with her, and offered to pay him, so we agreed on $100.00 then he calls me back and says nope just keep her, no money, she's yours. She is probably 90% house trained already. She only weighs 4#, so is not going to be very big.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

she is very cute and very snuggable...


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

She is SO cute. Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

She is just adorable :smile:


----------

